# A6 Avant 2003 - Emergency flash works but not the turnsignal left or right..???



## Wiberg (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there,

Dropping by from the mkIV R32 forum to ask for help on my dad's 2003 AUDI A6 Avant.
The turnsignals work on the emergency switch but not when activated left or right from steering column?
When activated left or right, the green signal in the cluster flashes VERY shortly and then nothing happens. It sounds as though the relay is activated by the switch, but doesn't work. I would think that the emergency flashing would be generated by the same relay, so why does that work and not the signal left or right?

If you have any experiences with this problem, please let me know?

Also, before I take the whole thing apart, can any of you direct me in where to look for the relay? Sounds like it's mounted somewhere within the centerconsole, behind the radio and climate controls. 

ANY help would be deeply appreciated, Thanks...

And yes, I did try the search function!

-Christian


----------



## Wiberg (Nov 18, 2003)

After some more searching around the web, it seems to be a normal problem and that it usually proves to be the emergencyswitch, which also holds the relay itself. Can any one confirm this?

-Christian


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Wiberg said:


> it seems to be a normal problem and that it usually proves to be the emergencyswitch, which also holds the relay itself. -Christian


this is true. can also be the turn signal switch. have seen more and more of them failing also


----------



## wpod (Oct 30, 2008)

*I can confirm this.......*

Greetings- Just got a 2003 A6 avant for my wife about two months ago and the same thing happened to me. You could get lucky, pull the switch, clean the contacts, and it may work again. Mine did, but I went out and bought a new one just the same. I , too, was puzzled that the emergency flasher worked but the directional signals didn't. Had me thinking that there must be a separate flasher unit for the directional signals. So, if money is tight, try to fix it, otherwise , get a new one from the dealer, I think mine cost about $35.00 with a discount. Good Luck, regards, wpod


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

The relay is directly behind the hazard button but that is not your problem as that hazard is shared with the turn signal as you said and if it works with the hazards then its fine.

You simply need a new turn signal stalk. Replacement is pretty strait-forward. Go to audiworld.com and look in the diy section.


----------



## 03tdi (Dec 1, 2003)

Does anyone know if this relay can affect just ONE indicator? I have a 2004 A6 Avant. The right turn signal indicator in the cluster is very dim; it can only be seen at night.

I'm really hoping that the problem is not with the cluster itself!


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

No, this hazard doesn't work like that. It is just a relay. If the hazards work but the turn signals work intermittently, then its you turn stalk. If the hazards work but one turn signal works only then its your turn stalk. If that hazards work and the blinkers blink properly but the lights on the dash are dim or don't work properly, then its your cluster or the wiring.


----------



## 03tdi (Dec 1, 2003)

I was afraid of that. 

Thanks for the feedback. You saved me the time, money, and frustration of needlessly changing the flasher and turn signal switches!


----------



## rueyl20046 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Help with wipers and turn signal*

Would a bad signal switch also cause the windshield wipers to not function? Also the blower for the climate control does not work. I got a code for that when I ran the vag-com. Could the motor be good and be related to the other symptoms?
i have tried a new flasher unit, a new ignition switch and tried a new relay.


----------



## rret (Nov 15, 2004)

*look here for a great thread on the hazard/turn signal relays*

btw, I had the "enclosed" G8N-1 relay on a 2003 A6 - took part of the black plastic covering off and scraped the contacts with an x-acto knife blade and it started working again. saved about $67.










see here for the thread that clued me in:

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=809957


----------

